# Wie sprech ich das Java Applet mit PHP an?



## ~Takeru~ (5. Jul 2008)

Hallo liebes Java Forum!
Bin neu hier!

Nun zu meinen Problem: Habe ein Java Applet(Es ist ein Rollenspiel mit mehrere Spielern gleichzeitig) in meiner .php Datei. Der User muss sich erst registieren und einlogen bevor er zum Applet kommt. Nur wie bekommt das Java Applet jetzt die Session von PHP in der die ID des Spielers steht?

Bitte um Antwort.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Takeru


----------



## Siassei (5. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt hierfür nur eine gute Möglichkeit  :wink: Das Applet fragt mit einem Request am Server den Log-Status des Clients ab.


----------



## ~Takeru~ (5. Jul 2008)

Mit welcher Funktion? Vielleicht auch ein Code beispiel?

Bitte um Hilfe
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Takeru


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jul 2008)

Viel einfacher: Du kannst über den Applet-Tag von außen (über die Webseite) Werte einschleusen.
Innerhalb des Applets holst du dir die Werte vom param-Tag in der Webseite mit Hilfe der getParameter()-Methode.


----------



## ~Takeru~ (5. Jul 2008)

Leichter als ich dachte   
Sehr vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Takeru


----------



## Siassei (6. Jul 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel einfacher: Du kannst über den Applet-Tag von außen (über die Webseite) Werte einschleusen.
> Innerhalb des Applets holst du dir die Werte vom param-Tag in der Webseite mit Hilfe der getParameter()-Methode.


Jeep, den param-Tag gibt es  :wink: sollte jedoch in diesem Fall nicht verwendet werden. Das Applet sollte nur läufigsein, falls sich der Client einer Log-Abfrage erfolgreich unterzogen hat. Beim param-Tag kann ich dies nicht sicherstellen!

Aber das muss der OP entscheiden  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jul 2008)

Siassei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Applet sollte nur läufigsein, falls sich der Client einer Log-Abfrage erfolgreich unterzogen hat. Beim param-Tag kann ich dies nicht sicherstellen!


Aber sicher doch, der hat doch nicht zwingend etwas damit zu tun.
Das Applet soll doch nur die ID des Spielers erhalten und das geht von außen nur über die param-Tags.
Und wenn die Session abgelaufen ist, ist die Kenntnis über den URL des Applets nutzlos.


----------

